# Our new 21RS is in the driveway!



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

We are on cloud 9 having picked up our new 2004 21RS! What a beautiful TT. sunny We purchased at Triangle RV in Sidney, British Columbia and were extremely impressed by their staff and the time spent with us on the PDI. If you live on Vancouver Island this is the place to go.

Can't wait to pack all the gear and get on the road!

D and G
1996 Yukon
Equilizer
Prodigy brake controller


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations and enjoy that new trailer!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats D & G, hope your first trip is a huge success! Have you made plans yet for the first trip out?


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats and welcome sunny


----------



## Wadezilla (Apr 16, 2004)

Just wondeering did it have a oven?


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Thats great! You picked a wonderful TT model. Have fun!!!


----------



## D and G (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome! It is raining cats and dogs (off and on) up here right now so haven't ventured out of the driveway yet. When we do we will go somewhere close to home to try things out. That way, if we forget something critical we can always make a quick trip back to home base to pick it up









Our unit does not have an oven. Guess if we start out without one we won't know what we are missing!

We have found some amazingly helpful hints on this site and as I write this my husband is out in the TV practicing hooking up to the trailer with the use of the magnet and dowl system. We thought that idea was brilliant!

D and G
21RS
1996 Yukon 4dr


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS! Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations & welcome. However, I must warn you, this site can become addicting.


----------



## Wifage (May 4, 2004)

Welcome! We have a 21RS as well. We've taken it out exactly once and it rained solid from Friday night to Monday afternoon. We loved the trailer, it was great to have places for all of us to "be" so we were not on top of each other when we weren't out playing in the rain.  I hope you enjoy your Outback, and all the great info that's here!


----------



## wes1966 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello,

We just got a 21RS 3 months ago and love it. I wouldn't have anything else.


----------

